# Agility Training?



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an eight year old GSD. She is energetic and loves to learn. I was wondering if she could do agility, not competitions though, just for fun! I have done some jumps with her and she seems to love it. She has the command for jumps down. What about weaving through poles? She doesn't do that well. Any training recommendations? By the way, I'm training her at home and building my own obstacles.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It be best to find a class, even if its just for fun. I did it for fun with Tuke and she didn't even know there was a back half of her lol!


----------



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha! I guess I look around for one nearby. Although, where I live there will probably little to no classes. Maybe I'll be lucky in my search. Wish me luck!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There are a bunch of videos online on how to teach certain things. Weave poles are the most difficult thing to teach. There is a way to do it called either the channel method or the 2x2 method. They're pretty much the same thing. Look that up and since you already have an older dog that probably has some obedience I'm sure it will take you about a month of work to teach your dog how to properly weave.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You may be surprised, we thought we were in a waste land for dog stuff. There is a club nearby for agility, rally, etc... And we use it, but DW wanted to do PP with Ranger. Someone posted on the forum about a trainer in our area in a random thread, we looked him up & decided to call him and he's been great. Lots of "networking" opportunity from this contact alone.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You and you dog will LOVE it if you can find a club!
I've used both weave pole methods with our dogs and the 2 X 2's are far more reliable, IMHO.
Here is a great page by Clean Run Magazine that shows you how: https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=457
Here is a site on how to make them: DIY: Build Your own 2×2 Agility Weave Poles - Ammo the Dachshund
Here is where to get parts for DYI: Clip and Go Agility - PVC Fittings

Good luck and have FUN!
Moms


----------

